# Newfoundland Video



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute video.

We have a member who has a Newfie, he's name is Griffin. 
She'll enjoy this video too. 

They're magnificent dogs aren't they?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love this! Maxi's very demanding, too. She places her paw on my arm when I stop petting her.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Sgirl's Aunt*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Cute video.
> 
> We have a member who has a Newfie, he's name is Griffin.
> She'll enjoy this video too.
> ...


Hi, *Sandy*! :wave:

*I'm* the *aunt*!!!

*Sgirl* sent the video to my daughter, her first cousin, this morning. My daughter was so excited (because it was exactly what Griffin does) that she woke me up to go watch it. I didn't know the video was from YouTube and that I would be able to post it myself, so I asked my niece to put it into the thread about giant dogs. (My niece is a professional in the film industry and can manage to do things like post videos, which I cannot.)

So *Sgirl *joined the forum to help me. As she said, she is a dog lover and devotes a lot of time volunteering to help rescue dogs when she isn't slaving away at her very demanding job!

She should be posting to our snow threads. She now lives in southern California, but after growing up in northern Connecticut she went to college in Ithaca, New York. If anyone knows Ithaca, the cold and snow there is pretty much unparalleled!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's too funny, love it!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

My niece was struck by how friendly everyone was on this forum, and that was when only *CAROLINA MOM* had replied to her post! I hope she keeps reading the thread! I was hoping she would stick around on the forum! She's quite a reader. She would enjoy our book thread, too. Not that anyone has posted to it recently. Maybe I should go do so. I've been reading. ;-)

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When I first saw the video, I knew you'd gravitate towards it and absolutely love it. 
And that was before you told me you were her Aunt, ha ha, you've made my day.


----------



## Sgirl (Feb 6, 2015)

*My cousins Newfoundland*

I actually was just looking through photos from when I visited my Aunt last. Griffin is just a lovely dog. Here he is eating some ice cubes!


----------

